# 2019-2020 Slot Car Fund Raising Raffle.



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

2019-2020 Slot Car Fund Raising Raffle.

Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club, Inc will be holding a fund raising raffle with all proceeds benefiting their intellectual disable programs.

Bill Ingerson donated a custom-built reality modified for us to raffle off as fundraiser ($150.00 Value). 
It’s a vintage coupe modified built for the most part to those rules, hawk 7 motor, 9/31 gear ratio on a 4 1/2 “chassis.

Tickets will be;
1 for $5.00 3 for $10.00 7 for $20.00
19 for $50.00 40 for $100.00

After receiving your donation, we will add your name to our master raffle list for the number of tickets purchased then assign you a personalized number. Your number will then be printed on the back of the raffle tickets. Then we will take picture of your Tickets, Raffle List and send you a picture with this information for your records.
Raffle will end on March 31, 2020. That evening after our Special friends complete running for lap records we will have the drawing by one of the ladies. We will video the drawing and post on Facebook the winner.

ASSCC has many ways for you to acquire your raffle tickets.

The easiest will be using the PayPal Donate button our Facebook raffle ads.
https://www.facebook.com/donate/502422887184585/?fundraiser_source=external_url

https://www.paypal.com/donate/?toke...rDkr9VGJX6FiSeLy_r_G&country.x=US&locale.x=US
In comments, section please put donation. (ONLY)

To donate by check or money order.( Please advise us by PM)
In comments, section please put donation. (ONLY)

Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club, Inc
4900 Carlisle Pike 
#164
Mechanicsburg, Pa 17050

Our Go Fund Me link to donate.
https://www.gofundme.com/f/fund-raising-raffle
In comments, section please put donation. (ONLY)

Our donation links on our web site, 
https://awarenessspeedwayslotcarclub.weebly.com/videos--how-to-support-asscc.html
In comments, section please put donation. (ONLY)

Please include Full Name, Address, E Mail Address, and Phone Number. Therefore, we will be able to send out your donation tax letter for the appropriate year. As you may be aware, Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club, Inc. has received recognition from the Internal Revenue Service, IRS, as a tax-exempt, 501(c)(3), nonprofit charity.


----------

